# Worst national champion jersey yet for US



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just saw this, and I actually had to look to see if she really won the US national championships. In what way does this represent our flag? She could easily pass for a Luxembourger with those colors, but maybe Trek needs to look at Old Glory's colors one more time. Do they make good bikes BTW?










And yes, I konw this isnt the flag of Luxembourg, but it is the one you will see Luxembourgers flying.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Christ, she doesn't look very happy does she?. I wonder if it's because she realizes she has to wear that jersey for a year.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

You had to look up Katie Compton to see if she'd actually won Nats?!?
Dood- you must not follow CX at all- this is like her 8th consecutive National Championship.


But I hear ya- I gotta say though, the other pic I saw at least had the colors right;
http://www.dirtragmag.com/userfiles/trekcx_compton(1).jpg


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That is a really awful kit. 

And an awful photo; what is that, a mug shot?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

No...I love KFC. I knew she won, just a little tounge in cheek. She looks pissed because she got beat in a sprint today at the first round of the World Cup. Flat out beat too.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I like that frame.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

foto said:


> I like that frame.


She's not using that frame though, she has a custom painted, but more importantly, custom geometry alloy frame. Trek makes her alloy frames until the geometry is dialed in.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

interesting. for cross I prefer alloy > carbon for frames.

That's just me, but I like my offroad bikes cheap and dirty. Like my women.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

foto said:


> I like that frame.


The bike is nice too...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

brady1 said:


> The bike is nice too...


She's nice, but she's no Jessica Varnish.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know what it is, but sometimes it looks powder blue and sometimes it looks brighter "correct". Whatever bike she races that weekend, typically two, sometimes three hangs out at our shop in Kansas City. The team mechanic works at our shop. The colors on her frames are correct. I haven't seen her kit in person.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Trek does not make good US Champion jersies.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I know you guys are talking about nationals and pros...but I can't help but vent. The California jerseys are awful. I won a few titles but didn't order this abonination: 











For reference, here's how they *should* look:









ignore the douchface


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> I know you guys are talking about nationals and pros...but I can't help but vent. The California jerseys are awful. I won a few titles but didn't order this abonination:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would to love to know how many they had ordered.

Like Local Hero I won a few titles I refuse to pay for that crap design.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> I would to love to know how many they had ordered.
> 
> Like Local Hero I won a few titles I refuse to pay for that crap design.


The incoming NCNCA president doesn't particularly like the 2012 design either. I expect something more traditional next year and hope that I can successfully defend my title(s). While I'm sidetracking this thread with California business, I might as well post the preliminary schedule (if you haven't seen it): 

http://ncnca.org/sites/default/files/End of Group2 Oct22.pdf


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> The incoming NCNCA president doesn't particularly like the 2012 design either. I expect something more traditional next year and hope that I can successfully defend my title(s). While I'm sidetracking this thread with California business, I might as well post the preliminary schedule (if you haven't seen it):
> 
> http://ncnca.org/sites/default/files/End of Group2 Oct22.pdf


Im not racing which is why this all that more disappointing to me.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wick werks ftw!

btw, they should use this for the cali jersey:









i have a tshirt from target that looks cool, like the left side of this image:


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

I've seen sexier male cyclists, and I'm straight.

I'd rather bang a Schleck bag of bones than that.


----------



## Mayers89 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love KFC.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong: I think that's a Garry Fisher she's holding, just can't pin point which one.

I like Trek bikes but their price tag is not rider friendly.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Interested to see the Saxo Bank - Tinkof Bank take on this theme...

Duggan And Petrov Join Saxo Bank-Tinkoff Bank | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is this thread further proof that most pro cycling discussion, other than doping, is about how good or bad jerseys look?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Interested to see the Saxo Bank - Tinkof Bank take on this theme...
> 
> Duggan And Petrov Join Saxo Bank-Tinkoff Bank | Cyclingnews.com


Will he get a crotch american eagle kit?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Is this thread further proof that most pro cycling discussion, other than doping, is about how good or bad jerseys look?


Yes - in the off-season - it is!

Guilty as charged.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Will he get a crotch american eagle kit?


LOL - I think not. Tinkov's arrival has put an end to that motif I think (I hope so, the Russian Eagle is double-headed!).

Something more ala Captain America I think - lots of stars and strippers...er stripes.


----------

